# Inserting links, is it me?



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2012)

Every time I follow the instructions for inserting a link it still leaves the full URL as the link!

How do I edit it to say eg: LINKY?

This was always a doddle on the old software, but I've never got it since the changeover.

Set me on the right path please guys


----------



## Manonabike (7 May 2012)

Still a doddle here.

You highlight the word / phrase you want to associate with the URL

You then click on the insert / edit link symbol

You paste the URL into the box

That's it


----------



## Gary E (7 May 2012)

Like this?


----------



## Gary E (7 May 2012)

Cheers Manonabike, I was wondering about that myself. The link doesn't actually work until you post the thread, that's why I thought it wasn't working.


----------



## Manonabike (7 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> It must be me. I can obviously copy the text and use the insert link button, but how do you then edit it to say what you want?


 
You say what you want first
then you highlight what you said
then you click on the insert a link icon
then you paste the URL in the box
then you click on insert
No editing is necessary


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2012)

Manonabike said:


> Still a doddle here.
> 
> You highlight the word / phrase you want to associate with the URL
> 
> ...


It must be me then. I can obviously copy the text and use the insert link button, but how do you then edit it to say what you want?


Gary E said:


> Like this?


As above, I can insert it but how do you edit it?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2012)

Google

By jove he's got it Thanks guys, it's simple innit?


----------



## mcshroom (7 May 2012)

Or if you're used to BBCode then it's

```
[url='http://www.google.co.uk']Google[/url]
```

That would look like this: -

Google


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2012)

this

blimey! After three years I've finally got it. Thanks, one and all!


----------



## scotty110788 (9 May 2012)

google  sweet


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 May 2012)

I can't tell you how glad I am this has helped others, at least I know I wasn't the only numpty in the village


----------



## Gary E (9 May 2012)

Who are you calling a numpty?


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

My insert link icon, up there ^^^ doesn't highlight. Anyone know why? The insert picture, media etc do.


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2012)

rich p said:


> My insert link icon, up there ^^^ doesn't highlight. Anyone know why? The insert picture, media etc do.


 
Try highlighting some text ...


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

smart aleck 

cheers Shaun!!!


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2012)

No worries Rich - we'll just keep it between ourselves, eh?


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Apr 2018)

hmm


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> hmm


----------



## winjim (10 Apr 2018)




----------

